# Has anyone else noticed Yancy from BW2 looks like Kolulu from Zatch Bell?



## Kaithepokemontrainer (Oct 23, 2012)

Basically what the title asks. I want to see what you guys think.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 24, 2012)

... I haven't encountered any Yancys, and I've beaten the game.

EDIT: Oh, right. She only appears for male protag. Okay, makes sense now.


----------



## Spoon (Oct 24, 2012)

To be honest, I had to look up Kolulu to see what she looks like. Maybe an image link for both Yancy and Kolulu be helpful?

 Regardless, I can see the resemblance, but it's nothing especially noteworthy. Young simplified anime-esque girls tend to look similar to one another. With hair color and style being the main points that are different.


----------



## Minish (Oct 24, 2012)

... ... ... if you play as a male protag you get to become friends with an adorable girl who gives you free Mawile.

I. see.


----------

